# ISO High calorie recipes (merged)



## luvs

i'm on a weight-gain diet that isn't quite working. 
the doc just bumped my calorie requirements up quite a bit.
please send me your best fattening recipes, but not any dessert recipes. i gravitate towards savory foods.
thanks, luvs


----------



## texasgirl

Luvs, I found this website. Not alot of recipes but,it may get you started. Maybe this will help a little.

http://www.hdny.org/recipes.html


----------



## Caine

I'd suggest taking any Atkins designed meal, which are very high in saturated fat content, and add a serving or two of simple carbs to it such as mashed potatoes, steamed or fried white rice, or some type of macaroni product, like buttered egg noodles maybe. 

Seeing it's summer, how about chicken legs/thighs with skin and bones, 1/3 pound burgers, or 1/4 pound hot dogs on the grill, a couple of ears of corn with lots of melted butter, and a big old honkin' helping of potato or macaroni salad made with full fat mayonaise? That should put you calorie count right through the ceiling!


----------



## jkath

Luvs, here are some of the suggestions in my 1942 BH&G cookbook regarding how to put on weight:

-Be sure to get enough sleep. (_there you go!)_and add a glass of soothing warm milk.
1.-Be sure to drink at least a quart of whole milk daily. 
- a. Add cream to increase the fat content. 
- b. Adding a beaten egg, 1 tbsp. granulated sugar, speck salt, 1/4 tsp. vanilla and shake of nutmeg to make an egg nog.
- c. Add malted milk.
- d. Eat some crackes with these milk drinks and you will add more food value.
2. -Immediately upon rising in the morning, drink a glass of cold unsweetened fruit juice. It washes off the mouth surfaces and often stimulates the appetite. 
3. - Breakfast: You should have fruit, or fruit juice, cereal with cream and sugar, eggs with at least 2 slices buttered toast, and a glass of mik. Use marmalade on the toast to add calories.
4. - At each meal, eat at least one extra slice of bread and use generous amounts of butter on vegetables, breads, etc.
5. - Eat generously twice a day of the higher calorie vegetables such as white and sweet potatoes, beets, carrots, peas, lima beans, etc.
6. - Eat a dessert both at lunch and dinner.
7. - Use gravies and cream sauces. Extra cream and butter on vegetables add more calories too.
8. - Use mayonnaise generously on salads rather than French dressing or salad dressing.
9. - Cheese is another concentrated food which is high in calories and furnishes the excellent food values of milk. Use some kind of cheese each day either with salad or dessert.
10. - Because Vitamin B stimulates the appetite, include some material which will furnish large quantities such as:
-a. 1 or 2 yeast cakes daily. Eat as a sandwich between crackers, or mix with cold water, milk, or tomato juice and drink.
-b. Wheat germ. sprinkle 2 Tbsp. on your breakfast cereal.
-c. Take vitamin capsules.


----------



## pdswife

Too bad you don't like desserts... I'm an expert on how to gain weight from those!  

Cheese and bacon pie
9" pie crust
6 eggs
2 c. heavy cream
1 c. cheddar cheese
8 oz.  broiled/pan-fried bacon

*Utensils:* 



oven
measuring cup 
 *Directions:*


Preheat oven to 425 degrees (218 degrees Celsius).
Whisk eggs and cream in a medium mixing bowl until well blended.
Stir cheese into egg mixture.
Sprinkle bacon over pie crust.
Pour egg mixture over bacon.
Bake for 15 minutes at 435 degrees Fahrenheit (223 degrees Celsius). Then    reduce heat to 325 degrees Fahrenheit (162 degrees Celsius) and bake for    approximately 35 minutes longer. Quiche is finished cooking when a knife    inserted in the middle comes out clean.
Let the quiche cool for a few minutes before cutting. 
 *Serves:* 8

*Serving size:* 1/8 of pie

*Nutritional analysis (per serving):*

  605 calories
20 g protein
52 g fat
732 mg sodium
164 mg  calcium

  Note: Nutritional analysis may vary depending on ingredient brands  used.





 This high-calorie, high-protein meal is quick and easy to make. 

*Prep time: *25 minutes

*Ingredients:*

  1 tbsp. butter
1/2 tsp. garlic, minced
1 (10.75 oz.) can broccoli  cheese soup
1/2 c. heavy whipping cream
1/2 c. whole milk
1/4 c.  Parmesan cheese
3 (6 oz.) cooked chicken breasts, diced
6 oz. cooked  fettuccine
1 1/2 c. steamed broccoli


 Creamy Fettuccine




* 
[*]*In a hot skillet, melt butter and sauté garlic for 2 minutes over    medium-low heat. Stir constantly to avoid burning the garlic.    
Stir in soup, heavy whipping cream, whole milk, and Parmesan cheese.
Heat sauce mixture until it boils.
Add cooked chicken to sauce mixture.
Reduce heat to low and cover.
Cook on low heat for 5 minutes, stirring often.
Toss with fettuccine and steamed broccoli. 
You can also try my Clam Chowder... with all the cream and bacon and potatoes in it.. you gain weight just by smelling it.   

Good Luck!!  I know you'll reach your goals.


----------



## luvs

thanks so much for the tips and recipes, guys. i'll be making the salmon and the cheesecake (one of the sweets i DO like), tex., i'll give your idea a try. good ideas!
jkath, i'm gonna start adding cream and malt to my moo. i'm gonna print out the other ideas; there are some great ideas in there.
and pds, your recipes are great! i'll be trying them.
thanks again, guys.


----------



## IcyMist

lasagna, french fries, biscuits with gravy and sausage, hash browns, there are also some canned drinks that have added sugar, etc for people who are trying to gain weight.  Make homemade milkshakes, cokes, potato chips, pizza, in other words all the stuff that I love and can't have.


----------



## roxygirl

*Wouldn't drinking the high-calorie Ensure work the best, and be the most nutritous for you? I would probably just supplement my diet with that. If you eat too many foods that are high in calories, you're going to be ingesting a lot of the bad glycirides and sugars. Ensure is more expensive but I think it might be the most healthy way. Did you doctor mention anything about that?*


----------



## luvs

roxygirl said:
			
		

> *Wouldn't drinking the high-calorie Ensure work the best, and be the most nutritous for you? I would probably just supplement my diet with that. If you eat too many foods that are high in calories, you're going to be ingesting a lot of the bad glycirides and sugars. Ensure is more expensive but I think it might be the most healthy way. Did you doctor mention anything about that?*


 
i am on a feeding tube and put a formula similar to it through it yet it has a few more calories than that, and i add protein powder to that. they just switched me from nutren w/ promod to compleat w/ promod.
i drink regular supplements, too. (i'm allowed to eat still.)
i don't have to worry about the cost; my insurance company covers my supplies.
thanks, rox.


----------



## luvs

IcyMist said:
			
		

> lasagna, french fries, biscuits with gravy and sausage, hash browns, there are also some canned drinks that have added sugar, etc for people who are trying to gain weight. Make homemade milkshakes, cokes, potato chips, pizza, in other words all the stuff that I love and can't have.


 
good suggestions. i love biscuits and sausage gravy, lasagna, shakes... can't usually have chips or fries cause i have reflux.
as i mentioned above, i'm already drinking supplements.
thank you for the input!


----------



## kansasgirl

Some great ideas...


Cream of Cilantro 
3 c Plain yogurt 
2 c Cilantro leaves 
1 c Half and half 
1/2 c Chopped green onion 
1 tb Minced fresh parsley 
3 c Chicken broth 
Cilantro sprigs for garnish 
Tortilla chips, crushed, for garnish
Sour cream for garnish

1.Blend yogurt, cilantro, half and half, onion and parsley in a processor until smooth. Transfer to a large bowl. Stir in broth. Refrigerate overnight to allow flavors to mingle.
2.Best served chilled, but can also be heated VERY GENTLY over low heat - heat slowly or the yogurt will curdle.

Oyster and Brie Bisque
2 sticks Butter, unsalted
1 c Celery, chopped 
1 c Onion, chopped 
White pepper to taste
Cayenne pepper to taste
1/2 c AP flour 
1 lb Brie cheese, cut into small pieces, rind removed 
6 c Cold water 
2 c Heavy cream 
36 Shucked oysters, with liquor 
1/2 c Champagne 
1/4 c Dry sherry
4 slices bacon, cooked and crumbled 

1.In a large soup pot, melt one stick of butter. Add the celery, onions, white pepper and cayenne. Stir and cook over low heat until vegetables begin to soften.
2.In another pan, over low heat, make a roux by combining 8 tb melted butter and the flour to make a base for thickening the soup. Cook at least 2 minutes, stirring constantly, so the floury taste is eliminated. 
3.Add the roux to the vegetables and mix thoroughly to combine. Add the cheese and mix to melt.
4.Add the water, cream, oysters and their liquid. Simmer the soup until the oysters begin to curl just slightly - do not overcook or the oysters will be tough. Add the champagne and sherry and heat through. Serve warm with bacon crumbles and fresh bread.

Avocado Veloute
6 tb Butter 
1 c Finely minced scallions, green part only 
2 Garlic cloves, mashed 
2 lg Ripe avocados 
1 Lemon, juiced 
4 tb Flour 
6 c Hot chicken stock 
Salt and freshly ground white pepper 
3 Egg yolks 
1 c Heavy cream 
1/2 c Heavy cream, whipped 

1.In a small heavy saucepan melt 2 tb butter. Add the scallions and garlic and cook, covered, over low heat for 5 minutes or until the scallions are very soft but not browned. Remove them to a blender. 
2.Add the coarsely mashed pulp of avocados. Sprinkle with 1/2 of the lemon juice and blend the mixture at high speed until it becomes a smooth puree. Set aside. 
3.In a large saucepan melt the remaining butter. Add the flour and cook the mixture, stirring constantly, for 2 minutes without browning. Add the hot chicken stock and whisk until the soup becomes slightly thick and very smooth. Season the soup with salt and pepper and let it simmer, partially covered, for 30 to 40 minutes. 
4.In a mixing bowl combine the egg yolks and cream; blend them well. Fold the avocado puree into the cream and yolk mixture. Pour the mixture into the soup and, stirring constantly, heat the soup through without letting it come to a boil. Correct the seasoning and keep the soup warm. Serve the soup garnished with chives and a spoonful of whipped cream.



Potato Chowder 
6 oz Bacon, cut in small pieces 
1 lb Potatoes, peeled and cut in 1/2 inch cubes 
1/2 c Onion, diced 
4 cloves Garlic, smashed, and chopped 
1 c Chicken broth 
1 1/2 ts Crushed red pepper flakes (or to taste) 
4 c Milk, room temperature (can use part cream) 
1 tb Cornstarch 
Salt and pepper to taste 
3 c Corn kernels (fresh or frozen) 
1/2 c Red pepper, diced 
2 tb Green onion, thinly sliced, white and green parts 
2 tb Parsley, finely chopped 

1.Cook bacon in a large dutch oven until just crispy. Remove bacon (for garnish) and reserve some of the fat. 
2.Add the potatoes, onion and garlic. Stir to coat with fat. Cook for about 5 minutes until onions become softened. 
3.Add chicken broth and red pepper flakes. Cook over medium until potatoes are sl. tender. 
4.Stir two tablespoons of milk into the cornstarch. Add to the potato mixture and cook briefly. Add remaining milk, S & P to taste. 
5.Bring mixture to a low boil, stirring, and allow to thicken. Reduce heat and stir in the corn and peppers. 
6.Cook several more minutes or until vegetables are tender. Garnish with bacon crumbles, green onions and parsley.



Avocado Mousse
1 pk Unflavored gelatin 
1/4 c Coconut rum (can use plain)
1 Ripe avocado 
1 c Lemon or vanilla yogurt 
3 Egg whites 
1/4 c Sugar 
Chopped pistachios 

1.Sprinkle gelatin over rum in a small saucepan; let stand for 5 minutes to soften gelatin. Heat, stirring constantly, over low heat until gelatin dissolves, 3-5 minutes. Remove from heat. 
2.Cut avocado into quarters. Puree avocado and yogurt in a blender. With blender running, slowly pour in gelatin mixture and continue to process until thoroughly blended. Transfer to a large mixing bowl. 
3.Beat egg whites in a mixer bowl to soft peaks. Gradually beat in sugar and continue to beat until stiff. Gently fold egg whites into avocado mixture. Spoon into serving bowls and refrigerate, covered, for 2 hours. Sprinkle with pistachios just before serving.



Roquefort Cheesecake
2 tb Butter 
Crust:
1/2 c Breadcrumbs, toasted 
1/4 c Freshly grated parmesan 
Filling:
1/2 lb Bacon, fried until crisp, crumbled, and 1 tb drippings reserved 
1 Onion, minced 
28 oz Cream cheese, room temp. 
1/2 lb Roquefort cheese 
4 Eggs 
1/3 c Whipping cream 
1/2 ts Salt 
2-3 drops hot pepper sauce 

Preheat oven to 325F. Butter a 9" springform pan. 
1.Mix breadcrumbs and Parmesan. Sprinkle mixture in pan, turning to coat. Refrigerate. 
2.Using 1 tb reserved bacon drippings, saute onion over low heat until translucent, stirring occasionally, about 10 minutes. 
3.Mix cream cheese and Roquefort in blender or processor until smooth. 
4.Add eggs, cream, salt and pepper sauce and process until smooth. 
5.Blend onion and bacon crumbles into the cheese filling; filling should not be totally smooth.
6.Pour into prepared pan. Set pan in roasting pan for a bain marie. Add enough hot water to come halfway up sides of the springform pan. 
7.Bake 1 hour and 20 minutes. Turn oven off and let cheesecake rest in oven with door ajar for 1 hour. Transfer to rack, cool to room temp.


----------



## middie

luvs i'd say eat a ton of candy bars but you don't eat chocolate anymore. that should be againt the law you know lol. j/k.


----------



## luvs

delicious! these sound awesome, kansas, especially the rorquefort cheesecake recipe. thanks.
middie, i used to eat candy bars to keep my weight up a couple years ago. they were perfect: loaded with calories and compact so they didn't fill me up too much. yum, i loved kit-kats, big kats, twix bars, almond hershey's....


----------



## abjcooking

I'm not sure if these will help, but here are some high calorie/fat recipes I have.  

*Cheese Meatloaf*
2 cups fresh bread crumbs
3/4 cup onion, minced
1/4 cup green pepper, minced
2 eggs
2 lbs. gound beef
2 T. horseradish sauce
1 1/2 t. salt
1 t. mustard
1/4 cup milk
1/4 cup catsup
16 or so slices of american cheese

Beat eggs slightly.  Add beef and other ingredients except cheese.

Layer with cheese in loaf pan ending with meat on top and serving enough cheese to cover top layer.   Bake at 400 for 50 minutes.  Remove from oven and top with cheese.  Return until cheese melts.  Let stand a few minutes before serving.

*Fiesta Skillet Dinner* 
taco seasoning mix
1 lb. ground beef
1 cup uncooked instant rice
1/2 cup water
1 (14 1/2oz.) cans chunky tomatoes with seasoning
4oz. (1cup) cheddar cheese, cubed 1/2"
tortilla chips

Cook ground beef until browned.  Drain off fat and add seasoning packet.  Stir in rice, water and tomatoes with juice.  Continue cooking until mixture comes to a boil.  Reduce heat to low.  Cover and cook stirring occasionally, until rice is tender.

Stir in cheese and serve with chips.

*Hash Brown Casserole*
1 packet (32oz.) frozen hash browns or tater tots, thawed
1/2 cup butter melted
1/2 cup chopped onion
1 can cream of chicken soup
1 (8oz.) carton sour cream
1 cup cheddar cheese shredded
2 cups crushed corn flakes

add in ideas: ground beef or shredded chicken, cooked

Combine potatoes, onion, soup, sour cream, meat and cheese and stir.

Put into casserole dish.  Combine cornflakes and margarine.  Sprinkle on top.

Bake at 350 for 50 minutes.

*Homestyle Chicken Fried Steak with Country Gravy*

3/4 pound tenderized beef round steak cut 1/4 to 1/2 inch thick
flour
salt and pepper
2 T. Crisco
Gravy:
1 1/3 cup milk
1/8 t. basil
2 T. flour
1/8 t. black pepper

Cut round steak into 4 serving sizes.  Season with flour salt and pepper.  Dip in egg white and dredge with flour.

Add crisco to pan.  Heat and Add meat and cook until browned on both sides and no longer pink, about 8 minutes.  Transfer meat to platter and keep warm.

In a bowl whisk milk, basil, flour and pepper until smooth.  Pour into hot skillet.  Cook stirring constantly until gravy comes to a boil.  Boil stirring for 1 minutes.  If needed add a little milk to thin.  Top meat and serve.

*Michael's Delightful Dish*
1 pound ground beef
dash garlic salt
dash pepper
1 T. sugar
2 (8oz.) cans tomato sauce
1 (5 to 8 oz.) package noodles (I like shells, penne or bow tie with this)
1/4 to 1/3 cup onion, chopped
1 (8oz.) carton sour cream
1 (3oz.) package cream cheese
1/2 cup cheddar cheese, grated
butter

Brown beef and pour off excess fat.  Add garlic salt, pepper, sugar and tomato sauce.  Cover and simmer 15 minutes.  In the meantime cook noodles according to package directions.  While sauce and noodles are cooking, blend onion, sour cream, and cream cheese.  Grease a 9x13 inch casserole dish with butter and then make alternate layers of noodles, meat sauce, sour cream mixture, and grated cheese, ending with cheese.  Bake uncovered for 20 minutes at 350.

*Creamed Chicken and Biscuits*
1/2 large onion
1 1/2 t. butter
4 cups chopped cooked chicken
1 (10 3/4oz.) can cream of chicken soup
1 cup sour cream
1/2 cup milk
1/2 cup chopped pimiento
1 cup shredded mild cheddar cheese
6 frozen biscuits, thawed (I use refrigerated canned biscuits)

Preheat oven to 350.  Grease the bottom and sides of a 11x7 inch baking dish.  Chop the onion.  Heat butter in skillet.  Stir in onion and saute until tender.  Combine onion, chicken, soup, sour cream, milk, and pimiento in medium bowl and mix well.  Spoon mixture into prepared baking dish.  Bake for 15 minutes and remove from oven.  Sprinkle baked layer with 3/4 cup of the cheese.  Arrange biscuits over top and spinkle remaining cheese over that.  Bake until biscuits are golden brown and sauce is bubbly, about 20 minutes longer.

*Pineapple upside down biscuits* (Paula Deen)
1 (10-ounce) can crushed pineapple 
1/2 cup packed light brown sugar 
1/4 cup (1/2 stick) butter, at room temperature 
10 maraschino cherries 
1 (12-ounce) package refrigerated buttermilk biscuits (10 count) 


Preheat the oven to 400 degrees F. 
Grease 10 cups of a muffin tin. Strain the can of crushed pineapple, save juice for later. Combine the pineapple, sugar, and butter, and mix well. Divide the pineapple mixture among the muffin cups. Place a cherry in the center of each muffin cup, making sure cherry hits bottom of cup. Place 1 biscuit in each cup on top of sugar and pineapple mixture. Spoon 1 teaspoon reserved pineapple juice over each biscuit. Bake for 12 to 15 minutes, or until golden. Cool for 2 minutes. Invert the pan onto a plate to release the biscuits. Serve warm.

*Heather's Special K Bars* (peanut butter is full of calories and fat)
1 cup creamy peanut butter
1 cup sugar
1 cup white corn syrup
6 cups special K cereal
almond bark, chocolate chips, or white chocolate and chocolate chips mixed together

Slowly boil all ingredients then add the special K.  Then you just put in a greased long cake pan and let sit.  Top with melted almond bark and chocolate chips or with white chocolate and chocolate chips mixed together. Done, Easy

*Homemade custard over pond cake*

2 eggs
1/2 cup sugar
2 T. flour
pinch salt
1 1/2 cups milk
3/4 t. vanilla
lump butter
pound cake

scald milk and let cook to warm.  Combine sugar, flour, salt and beaten eggs.  Very gradually add to warm milk and heat over a double boiler.  Continure cooking until thick, stirring constantly.  Spoon should come out well coated.  After cooking add vanilla and butter.  Serve over pound cake.

*Vanilla Milk Shake*

Blend until smooth, 4 cups good quality vanilla ice cream, 2 t. vanilla extract, 8 T. sugar, 2 cups milk, less for thicker milkshakes.


----------



## htc

Luvs, I'm so jealous!!! I have a love/hate thing for you right now.   **from someone who always has to watch what they eat to NOT gain weight. *sigh* I will have to live vicariously through you. 

Can you do me a favor and go eat a really good, but HUGE super-sandwich with a side of macaroni salad for me? And maybe a bag of chips and REGULAR coke! I would love to "have" that for lunch today...instead of my plain salad and soup.


----------



## jkath

abj! Those sound fantastic! I love hash brown casserole!!!


----------



## luvs

abj, thanks for the ideas! much appreciated. 
and htc, if i go eat that sammich for you right now will you forgive me?


----------



## htc

hahhaahah, yup, just make sure to finish the whole meal for me!


----------



## luvs

i have been using some of these ideas in my cooking, incorporating them into what is make. thanks for all the help, guys. they definately help keep my weight higher than it would be without the extra calories. i am making kansas's roquefort cheesecake as soon as i get the cheeses and jkath's malted milk as soon as i get the malt. 
i have been eating soooo much food and drinking whole milk and juice like there's no tomorrow and i lost 18 pounds instead of putting on the weight i need to. i'm getting so frustrated. i just don't get it. i put excessive amounts of cream and butter into anything i can. i just don't get it. i have reflux and some stomach troubles and that isn't helping one bit.
my insurance company won't cover the medication that can fix things even though i got a pre-auth. sigh. gotta call monday and complain. the story of my life. fighting with my insurance company.


----------



## abjcooking

Luvs, my mother has very bad reflux problems.  She has been hospitalized many times with that and some other stomach problems.  She has been to specialist all over trying to fix her problems, but hasn't had much luck.  Several years ago a friend of hers told her to try charcoal.  She eventually found that takeing the charcoal along with 2 other over the counter medications together seem to work very well for her.  It took her 15 years to finally find something that worked better than the medications that the doctors gave her.  She can't eat anything acidic or garlic.  She dorpped so much weight and is in the same position as you.  She is 5'3" and weighs 95lbs.  She trys to eat, but when she does her stomach doesn't agree.  For lunch she usually digs into a jar of peanut butter to get calories.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North

5'3" and 195 lbs!  I graduated high school at 5'6" and 92 lbs., litterally.  I joined the U.S. Navy at 19 years of age at a whopping 103 lbs.  And could I ever eat a ton of food.    Then (heavy, heavy sigh here), my metabolism changed at around age 22.  I gained 15 lbs. of muscle in 2 weeks.  Then I got married and slowed down the physically demanding life-style some.  Now it's a fairly solid (except for the belly) 5'6" at 220.  And I eat moderate meals.

I'm all for the high caloric meals, but have to caution you to use high calorie and healthy ingredients such as sweet potatoes, olive, seed, or avacado oils, lean meats such as pork, fish, poultry, etc. as beef (though I use and love it) carries risks, and not just from the saturated fats.  Don't cut it from your menu, just don't make it the primary ingredient.

Also, if you tolerate them well, use the dairy products, both as a beverage, and in your recipes.  And remember, beans are high in nutritional value, starches, and fibers.  They are an incredible food that can be made in thousand different ways, everything from baked beans, to bean soup, to Dahl, to bean pie (tastes amazingly like pumpkin pie ).

And don't forget the squash family, especially the winter squashes.  And then there are cantaloupes, the nutritional king of the mellons.

Rice is fairly high in caloric content.  But use brown rice for the additional nutrients, and whole grain pastas and other whole grain products.

And also, don't pass up any opportunity for the colorful veggies and fruits.  It's strawberry season right now, and soon we'll be seeing fresh raspberries, blueberries (a miracle food in itself) and a host of other trully yummy and calorie rich fruits.  Then there are the peppers.

There is no reason to eat an unhealthy meal when you can have a superb and healthy one that suits both your pallate and body. Don't be afraid to talk to a nutritionist.  And I know you love to cook. 

Seeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## luvs

thanks for the response, abj. i sent you a pm. btw, i love to dig into the peanut butter jar, lol. it's so good and so high in calories.
goodweed, thank you, too. ugh, i LOVE healthy food; some of my favorite things are beans, peas, lentils, and nuts (especially toasted almonds ) but the sad thing is is that those things are soooo filling. i love fresh fruit and fresh veggies but i just get sickeningly full if i eat bulky food and in turn can't get in all of the calories i need. its hard to get 4,500 calories in! i have to stick with compact foods or else liquids that leave the stomach quickly. i do drink lots of tomato juice and other juices, and i'll make vegetable-based soups like carrot or tomato and puree them, but i have to add cream and butter to make it of a high caloric value. i eat cream, butter, pasta, potatoes, and lots of red meat, but i balance it out when i can with things like olives and olive oil, natural peanut butter, dried fruits, etc. the dried fruits aren't as filling as fresh and i can tolerate those in small amounts. 
i'm going to make an appointment with my dietician again. i just don't know what else to do. 
i've had dieticians before. three of them (they all worked together and different ones would see you at different times) actually let me go with not eating veggies and allowed me to use juices instead of eating fresh fruits. 
thanks for the pointers, goodweed. i'll keep them in mind.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North

We've got a couple of hamburgers in my home town that would come close to taking care of your caloric intake needs all by themselves, if you could eat one.  There's the Big "C" that weighs in at 3/4 lbs. before the velveeta is added.  Then there's the Paul Bunyan, a 5 lb. family burger surved at Antler's Bar & Grill, and I can make 'em any size I want on my Webber.  But then I'd have to make home-made buger buns to fit them.

Add to those burgers one of the West Pier's yummy caramel malts and an order of home made fries and you've got a meal to fill a tiger.

I truly wish I did have the answer for you.  Dietary needs are so different for so many people.  Good luck in your search.  You might try perusing the glycemic index (available by Google-search).  It will help you find the foods you're looking for.

Seeeeeya; Goodweed of the North
P.S.  When I was that skinny 19 year old 92 lb. teen, I could eat two Big C's with cheese, with a side of french fries, a malt, and maybe some onion rings to round out the meal.  I once had 19 hot dogs with two sides of baked beans and a couple cans of soda-pop after a snowmobile safari with my parents.  Man, those were the days.  

Seeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## luvs

thanks goodweed. i need to travel up your way and have one of those 5-lb. burgers! 
i keep to the high-glycemic foods,i'm cautious. it's pretty easy to figure out. i'm gonna google it like you said, though, to get some ideas. thanks for the pointer.
cannot wait until i'm better so i can return to the yummy stuff like those legumes and mangos! it been awhile since i've had either. not TOO long,.


----------



## luvs

i called that dagnabbin insurance company and was like, 'look, either you give me this medication or you're going to have to pay for yet another hospitalization. and if something happens to my heart again because i couldn't HAVE that medication, well, THEN i'm gonna sue you.'

don't you know the lady came on the line not 2 minutes later and said it had gotten approved? after almost a month, mind you. gee,.....
i wanted to say that i have my meds now and those may get some weight on me again.
i'm so relieved.


----------



## PA Baker

I'm happy for you luvs. I sure hope that helps you! Hang in there--you're trying really hard, which is great!


----------



## luvs

thank you, PA.


----------



## Claire

Adding cheese to anything helps.


----------



## luvs

it sure does, claire! thanks. i love cheese and it's compact calories, so i use a lot of it in my cooking.

i'm up to 89 pounds, guys! going to the doctor tomorrow to see if anything can be done to get some more weight on.


----------



## Zameera

*ISO High calories recipes (help)*

does anyone have a high calories recipes that is simple and easy to make?


----------



## Banana Brain

Just wondering, why are you looking for high-calorie recipes? Here's classic baked Maceroni and cheese.


[FONT=Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif][SIZE=-1]1/2 pound penne pasta [/SIZE][/FONT]
[FONT=Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif][SIZE=-1]1/2 cup butter [/SIZE][/FONT]
[FONT=Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif][SIZE=-1]3 tbsp. minced fresh onion [/SIZE][/FONT]
[FONT=Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif][SIZE=-1]1/2 tsp white pepper [/SIZE][/FONT]
[FONT=Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif][SIZE=-1]1/2 tbsps flour [/SIZE][/FONT]
[FONT=Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif][SIZE=-1]1 tbsp Dijon mustard [/SIZE][/FONT]
[FONT=Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif][SIZE=-1]1 1/2 cups milk [/SIZE][/FONT]
[FONT=Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif][SIZE=-1]1 cup grated Gruyere cheese[/SIZE][/FONT]
[FONT=Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif][SIZE=-1]1 cup grated cheddar cheese[/SIZE][/FONT]
[FONT=Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif][SIZE=-1]1 cup grated Parmesan cheese [/SIZE][/FONT]
[FONT=Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif][SIZE=-1]1/3 cup bread crumbs [/SIZE][/FONT]

[FONT=Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif][SIZE=-1]1. [/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif][SIZE=-1]Heat the oven to 350 degrees. [/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif][SIZE=-1]2. [/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif][SIZE=-1]Use a Stockpot and boil the pasta in plenty of salted boiling water until tender. Drain and reserve. [/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif][SIZE=-1]3. [/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif][SIZE=-1]Meanwhile, melt 1/3 cup of the butter in a saucepan over medium heat and add the onion. Cook for two minutes. [/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif][SIZE=-1]4. [/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif][SIZE=-1]Add the white pepper and flour. Cook, stirring constantly, for three to four minutes. Don't let the flour brown; lower the heat if it does. [/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif][SIZE=-1]5. [/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif][SIZE=-1]Add the mustard and milk and bring to a simmer. [/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif][SIZE=-1]6. [/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif][SIZE=-1]Simmer for 10-15 minutes. The sauce will thicken. It should be very thick but not gluey. Add more milk if it thickens too much. [/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif][SIZE=-1]7. [/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif][SIZE=-1]Once the sauce has simmered for at least 10 minutes, add the cheddar and gruyere cheeses and half the parmesan. [/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif][SIZE=-1]8. [/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif][SIZE=-1]Shut off heat and stir them in. Stir the cheeses in as they melt. Return the pan to low heat if necessary. [/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif][SIZE=-1]9. [/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif][SIZE=-1]Working quickly, toss the pasta in the cheese sauce. Toss it well so the sauce gets inside the pasta tubes. [/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif][SIZE=-1]10. [/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif][SIZE=-1]Place the pasta in an 11- by 14-inch glass or ceramic baking dish. [/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif][SIZE=-1]11. [/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif][SIZE=-1]Sprinkle the remaining parmesan cheese over the top. [/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif][SIZE=-1]12. [/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif][SIZE=-1]Melt the remaining butter, stir it into the breadcrumbs and sprinkle this mixture over the top of the pasta. [/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif][SIZE=-1]13. [/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif][SIZE=-1]Bake for about 30 minutes or until the top is golden and toasted. [/SIZE][/FONT]
You can use any cheeses you want though that will melt, either in addition too or in place of those. If you like franks or sausage, add those for high-calorie along with any herbs you like. Its like pizza in the sense that its a "make it your own" things. 

Speaking of pizza, to increase calories in pizza (while making it all the yummier):
-Add eight tablespoons of EVOO to a twenty-four inch dough.
-Use Ranch Dressing or White Sauce in place of classic Red Sauce.
-Use full-fat cheese
-Add spicy red meat toppings like salami, sausage, or pepperoni
-Drizzle olive oil on top (this will create a "roast" on vegitable toppings)
-Stuff the crust with cheese
-Use ranch dressing as dip
- Use sauteed onions
-Add a tablespoon or two of olive oil to the dough
-Add sugar or honey to the dough
-Make it a "closed" pizza with crust on top as well as on bottom
-Butter/oil the edges of the crust (as well as the top if you make a closed pizza)


----------



## bethzaring

add butter or cream cheese to any thing you cook.  Calories are concentrated in fats, oils, butters including nut butters.


----------



## Banana Brain

Here are some good high-cal recipes (the salmon a la blue sounds really good, as well as the pumpkin choc. chip bread):

http://www.hdny.org/recipes.html#salmon


----------



## SizzlininIN

I googled and found all kinds of recipes. Personally about the only thing I can think of thats really high in calories that I make are Fried Italian Raviolis. I created these once.....or so I thought.....someone then crushed my creative bone when they told me these were called St. Louis Toasted Raviolis as someone else already created them..... . Oh well............I still take credit for them in my house.


Prepare frozen cheese raviolis as directed on the package. In the meantime, beat up a couple eggs with S & P, in a seperate bowl. On a plate sprinkle bread crumbs and add S & P and a good amount of Italian Seasoning. 

When the raviolis are done drain them well and then dip them in the egg and then into the bread crumbs. Then fry them in vegetable oil till golden brown.  Drain on paper towels.  Immediately, grate fresh parmesan on top.  Serve them with your favorite homemade marinara sauce or bottled. I like to buy Paul Newmans and kick it up with a little hot sauce.


----------



## Gretchen

Smoothies, milk shakes, full fat lattes.


----------



## abjcooking

Here is a thread that has quite a few recipes
http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f12/iso-hi-calorie-recipes-ideas-11826.html?highlight=high+calorie+recipes


----------



## Banana Brain

Gretchen said:
			
		

> Smoothies, milk shakes, full fat lattes.


Actually, instead of a "regular" latte (which is made with whole milk) it would be easier to get a "breve" latte (made with half-and-half). That adds about 260 calories per sixteen ounce drink but without being more filling because it actually has less protein than a latte made with milk. And about lattes, order with flavored (or nonflavored) sugared syrups because they're about 70 calories per ounce.


----------



## Banana Brain

This must be a happy situation for someone named "Luvs Food", hehe.


----------



## Lady C

Peanut butter is a dense calorie food.  Add a PB sandwich or shake to your daily intake.


----------



## CharlieD

Uh, forget he recipes, just move in with us I’ll cook good old Ukrainian food, I’ll fatten you up in no time. 

 This is an old thread, so hope you are doing okay. Hope you are eating regularly, which is, judging by your other posts, is a problem too.

 Now a suggestion, back in my old Soviet days the steroids were not readily available (unless you were Soviet Olympic team member ) so I head some friends, the guys who were pumping iron, so to gain weight, mostly muscles, they were drinking a lot of tomato juice. I am no expert, but maybe there is something to this.


----------



## Zameera

*I found some recipes for kids with Cystic Fibrosis.Maybe this might help you..........
http://www3.nbnet.nb.ca/normap/cfrecipes.htm*


----------



## Diane1415

Hey Luvs, how are you doing with your problematic digestive system?
If your system can tolerate it, and if you can eat it, guacamole tacos are not very filling and the guacamole is quite fattening - at about 350 calories per average avacado.
Hope you are doing well.


----------



## kitchenelf

It was good to talk to you the other day luvs - keep up the good work!!!!!!!  






(banana brain - that cracks me up!!!!!!)


----------



## urmaniac13

Anyone who is adviced on gaining weights and/or diet with higher calorie intake need to realize it doesn't mean you need to become "fatter".  What you need to gain are solid quality muscle tissues, not fatty diposits.
Therefore you still need to watch out for fat intake, keep it on a moderate level and especially limit the intake of saturated fats.
Concentrate on quality protein and carbohydrates with plenty of vegetables, that will be the most sensible thing to do.


----------



## luvs

Banana Brain said:
			
		

> This must be a happy situation for someone named "Luvs Food", hehe.


tee-hee, this thread is old. i'm 107 lbs. now. was at a better weight, got ill recently & i lose weight quickly..


----------



## luvs

Diane1415 said:
			
		

> Hey Luvs, how are you doing with your problematic digestive system?
> If your system can tolerate it, and if you can eat it, guacamole tacos are not very filling and the guacamole is quite fattening - at about 350 calories per average avacado.
> Hope you are doing well.


 

plenty of vomiting that occurs so quickly i don't get to a receptacle for it. i'm some gaining weight, lost 12 lbs. then re-gained. so frustrating. they're determining why so. thanks.


----------



## luvs

kitchenelf said:
			
		

> It was good to talk to you the other day luvs - keep up the good work!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (banana brain - that cracks me up!!!!!!)


 
thanks, dear elf. speak to you soon????
-luvs


----------



## kill_love38

*Just a word*

Roxygirl,

Did you remind your clients that high calories will overwhelm the liver and mimic acetal coline.

These are empty nutirents. Please tell them to desist.

more grease to your job well done.

Uche (Biochemist)


----------



## swimfan93

*high calorie recipes*

I had to gain a lot of weight too (78 pounds to 110).  Here are some foods that helped me:
-large bagels (with cream cheese, butter, or a nut butter)
-large muffins
-whole wheat pastas (with cream or oil sauces)
-meats
-nuts
-trail mix
-nut butters (almond, peanut, etc)
-nuttella
-smoothies
-milkshakes
-ice cream (choose high calories ones, like haagen-dazs, ben & jerry's, godiva)
-full-fat dairy
-cottage cheese 
-protein bars
-supplements (ensure plus, etc)
-sandwiches (with mayo, lots of meat & cheese, etc)
-hot chocolate (with heavy whipping cream as milk)
-potatoes with all the "fixings"
-desserts
-oatmeal or granola

 This milkshake recipe is amazing:
1 cup high calorie ice cream [haagen-dazs, etc] (500 calories)
1 large banana (100)
1/2 cup whole milk (75)
1/2 cup cream [half&half] (150)
4 TB peanut butter (380)
1 packet carnation instant breakfast (130)
Mix all ingredients in blender.  
Total calories:  1,335

I drank this milkshake 2-3 times a day, and just ate as much as I could.  It tastes pretty good, too!


----------

